
Meet the artist drawing millions of YouTube views - ytNumbers
http://www.creativebloq.com/features/meet-the-artist-drawing-millions-of-youtube-views?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+CreativeBloq+%28Creative+Bloq%29
======
tdburn
I find this very useful. But also surprising that Patreon is how he makes most
if his money even with 2 million subscribers!

